# 2008 Touareg at US Dealers Now - Post Which Dealers



## V10 (Nov 15, 2004)

The 2008 Touaregs are now starting to show up at local US Dealers so let's post where we've seen them and share what we've seen. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Repost of 2008 Touareg Models and Options - Thanks to *GTIR6* http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif :
3.6L 280 HP $39,320
4.2L 350 HP $48,320
5.0L 310 HP $ TBD
STANDARD FEATURES
VR6 FSI
Courtesy door lights, Dual-zone Climatronic, Privacy glass, Leather-wrapped steering wheel and door handles, V-Tex Leatherette
seating surfaces, Silver metallic interior trim, Premium VI radio with cd-player and Sirius Satellite Radio, 12-way power driver seat,
Heated front seats, Multifunction steering wheel, Sunroof, Power liftgate, Electronic parking assist, 17" Makalu alloy wheels, Silver roof
rails, ABS, ASR, ESP, Front and rear side curtain airbags, Front and side driver and passenger airbags
V8 FSI:
Includes VR6 FSI, plus: Cricket leather, Walnut wood (interior trim, center console), 12-way power passenger seat, Bi-xenon
headlights w/ AFS II, Driver seat and mirror memory, 19" 'Terra' Alloy wheel with All-season tires, Rear sunshades, Servotronic
V10 TDI
Includes V8 FSI, plus: Heated steering wheel, Auto-dimming and power folding exterior mirrors, Passenger seat, steering column, and
seat belt memory, 4-corner air suspension w/ CDC

OPTIONAL FEATURES
Technologie Package: DVD-based Navigation system (w/ upgraded sound system), rear view back up camera, 6-disk trunk mounted CD changer, and Aux audio input jack
Trailer Hitch (includes receiver and wiring harness connector)
VR6 Lux Package includes: Cricket leather, Walnut wood (interior trim, center console), 12-way power passenger seat, Bi-Xenon headlights w/ AFS II
VR6 Lux Plus Package, includes Lux Package, plus: Keyless access, Keyless start/stop, Dynaudio, 4-zone Climatronic, Heated rear seats
4-Corner Air Suspension w/ Continuous Damping Control
V8 FSI Lux Plus Package, includes Lux Package, plus: Keyless access, Keyless start/stop, Dynaudio, 4-zone Climatronic, Heated rear seats

COLORS:
Cranberry N3N3
Black Uni A1A1
Campanella White R6R6
Reflex Silver 8E8E
White Gold 7B7B
Galapagos 9B9B
Reed Green M6M6
Alaska Gray 7F7F




_Modified by V10 at 8:01 PM 5-15-2007_


----------



## fincher (Jan 5, 2004)

Silver V6 and Galapagos V6 at Autobarn Mt. Prospect (Illinois).


----------



## LinderVW (Mar 22, 2007)

*Re: 2008 Touareg at US Dealers Now - Post Which Dealers (V10)*

Besides the redesigned front and the dyaudio sound, and the giant MFI (very cool), there is nothing different about the car is there?


----------



## V10 (Nov 15, 2004)

*Re: 2008 Touareg at US Dealers Now - Post Which Dealers (LinderVW)*


_Quote, originally posted by *LinderVW* »_Besides the redesigned front and the dyaudio sound, and the giant MFI (very cool), there is nothing different about the car is there?

There are quite a few technical enhancements with ABSplus and changes to the Electronic Stability Control system... Please read the complete article here:
*http://www.vwvortex.com/artman...shtml*


----------



## LinderVW (Mar 22, 2007)

*Re: 2008 Touareg at US Dealers Now - Post Which Dealers (V10)*

Gotcha! thanks


----------



## 2YY4U (Jul 29, 2004)

*Re: 2008 Touareg at US Dealers Now - Post Which Dealers (V10)*

Keffer VW in Huntersville NC received an V6 Galapagos


----------



## GPHawaii808 (Jul 5, 2006)

*Re: 2008 Touareg at US Dealers Now - Post Which Dealers (V10)*

FYI, updated '08 build guides came out Friday...
*5.0L TDI 310hp - MSRP is $68,320 *(+$680 destination)


----------



## DCC (Oct 12, 2000)

*Re: 2008 Touareg at US Dealers Now - Post Which Dealers (GPHawaii808)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GPHawaii808* »_FYI, updated '08 build guides came out Friday...
*5.0L TDI 310hp - MSRP is $68,320 *(+$680 destination)

So looks like they are going back to the 'fully loaded' method of selling V10s...
Also, 2008 Grey V6 FSI at Archer VW in Houston


----------



## GPHawaii808 (Jul 5, 2006)

*Re: 2008 Touareg at US Dealers Now - Post Which Dealers (DCC)*

Just about... 
The only option shown is the *Lux Plus Package, "includes Lux Package, plus: Keyless access, Keyless start/stop, Dynaudio, 4-zone Climatronic, Heated rear seats"*
Lux Plus Package (option code P68) + $3400
4-Corner Air Suspension w/Continuous Damping Control is standard equipment for the V10TDI.


----------



## 10 year vet (Jul 17, 2004)

*Re: 2008 Touareg at US Dealers Now - Post Which Dealers (GPHawaii808)*

VW of Langhorne in Langhorne, Pa has a couple 2008's in stock and is selling their Touareg's thru the Internet dept at just $300 over dealer invoice!!!!
Contact Chris Farnham @ 215-741-4100 or his CELL at 609-668-0572


----------



## Ross08TouaregV8 (Dec 14, 2005)

*Re: 2008 Touareg at US Dealers Now - Post Which Dealers (10 year vet)*

Shrewsbury Volkswagen has a new 08 V8 FSI with the alaska grey and the new teak (i forget the name) with an MSRP of 49k even, and another one in the same alaska grey in the service bays so I couldnt get a closer look at it...they must have just come in. I really like the new dash and seats (the truck was unlocked)


----------



## DCubed (Oct 25, 2004)

*Re: 2008 Touareg at US Dealers Now - Post Which Dealers (Ross06TouaregV8)*

I have 3 that came off the truck yesterday
Silver/Black Leatherette V6
Alaska Gray/Beige Leather V8
Galapagos/Beige Leather V6


----------



## V10 (Nov 15, 2004)

*Re: 2008 Touareg at US Dealers Now - Post Which Dealers (V10)*

Lindsay VW, Sterling, Virginia has one 2008 V6FSI - Don't know much more, my tech told me when we ran into each other walking our dogs.


----------



## jdixon (Nov 4, 2006)

*Re: 2008 Touareg at US Dealers Now - Post Which Dealers (V10)*

We got one at the dealership here in Bristol, TN so I'm sure everyone has one by now. There are only a handful of Touaregs in town at all. My wife wanted to go drive it, but except for the new car smell it would be an expensive downgrade for us.


----------



## cws (May 13, 2007)

*Re: 2008 Touareg at US Dealers Now - Post Which Dealers (jdixon)*

Roseville VW, Roseville, CA Has a V6FSI


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 6, 2007)

*Re: 2008 Touareg at US Dealers Now - Post Which Dealers (cws)*

We got 3 V6's and a V8 on the 18th.


----------



## buccsmf1 (Feb 24, 2004)

*Re: 2008 Touareg at US Dealers Now - Post Which Dealers (V10)*

just got the call from Central Florida Eurocars in lakeland florida that my galapagos v8 just got in, going to go pick it up on monday, can't wait!!!


----------



## deerejimd (May 12, 2005)

*Re: 2008 Touareg at US Dealers Now - Post Which Dealers (buccsmf1)*

Performance in Omaha has a Galapagos V6, Beige Int. I think they got it over the weekend because my salesman hasn't called yet


----------



## CA Touareg (Feb 1, 2007)

Ontario, CA VW has an Alaska Gray/Sienna V8 and it is beautiful. I love the light gray exterior and the Sienna interior. They also have two V6's - Silver/Anthracite, Galapagos Gray/Beige.


----------



## ramsecon04 (Jun 27, 2006)

*Re: 2008 Touareg at US Dealers Now - Post Which Dealers (V10)*

Spotted one at Lujack's in Davenport, IA.


----------



## LinderVW (Mar 22, 2007)

*Re: 2008 Touareg at US Dealers Now - Post Which Dealers (ramsecon04)*

At least one V6 fsi at Prestige in Santa Rosa CA


----------



## TURBO PAUL (Mar 20, 2002)

*Re: 2008 Touareg at US Dealers Now - Post Which Dealers (V10)*

Just got the new White Gold in a V6 model. Looks neither white or gold, more of a brushed silver color. Has the Sienna interior. 
2008 V6 next to a 2007 V6:








Here's the color, I tried to get a good shot of it:
























Sienna interior:
























Here's the non-Navi center display:








Center console:








New overhead display:








Window sticker:
















EPA ratings (2008 standards):








Emissions chart:








Any pic requests?


----------



## Shabbis (Jul 13, 1999)

*Re: 2008 Touareg at US Dealers Now - Post Which Dealers (TURBO PAUL)*

My thoughts, opinions:
I see VW added the date to the instrument cluster, I miss having the date (had it in my allroad). Not sure I like the red compass display. I think the blue matched the rest of the interior better. Still not sold on the chrome front end, looks like a Mercury Mariner, maybe the V8’s brushed metal will look better. The smoked taillights remind me of a Pontiac. I like the new V6 wheels though. Parking sensors on the front are in the painted section now, which makes them stand out more. Nice to see the bar in the center on the V6 is now gone, was never a big fan of that and always wondered why VW designed it that way. Although with a front license plate (required here in OR) and a darker color (like Offroad Gray), it’s not as noticeable. The line between the front bumper and quarter panel isn’t as “integrated” on the T2, it kind of stands out.
I also see that the V6 doesn’t get the color MFI, I thought maybe it was going to be standard on all of them. I prefer the silver rings around the turn indicators as well. Center console area doesn’t appear to have changed at all except for the “Econ” button now says “AC”. TMPS is now there, no headlight washers though. Is the carpeting different?

I noticed that the sticker states 280hp for the 3.6. Wasn’t it 276 for 07?
I think most will be hard pressed to tell the difference out on the road, especially in states like mine (OR) that require front plates, which will cover up most of that chrome anyway.


----------



## deademeat (Feb 19, 2007)

*Re: 2008 Touareg at US Dealers Now - Post Which Dealers (Shabbis)*

Central Florida Eurocars in Lakeland (great dealer!) gave me an '08 V6 loaner while my '04 V8 was in for recalls. Maybe I'm just jaded with my V8 package, but I like my interior and power better. The V6 was a little anemic for modestly better gas mileage and I didnt care for the aluminum dash trim. The perforated leather appears to be a softer grade, but I like the tailgate feature and larger mirrors. The time/date display is OK, but I missed the gear indicator display. Same driveability and comfort. I’ll hold on to mine ‘till its time.


----------



## captainburg (Oct 19, 2005)

*Re: 2008 Touareg at US Dealers Now - Post Which Dealers (deademeat)*

Crestmont VW Pompton Plains N.J. has 6 V6s,3 silver & 3 galapagos


----------



## SUVW (Jan 29, 2004)

*Re: 2008 Touareg at US Dealers Now - Post Which Dealers (Shabbis)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Shabbis* »_My thoughts, opinions:
I see VW added the date to the instrument cluster, I miss having the date (had it in my allroad). Not sure I like the red compass display. I think the blue matched the rest of the interior better. Still not sold on the chrome front end, looks like a Mercury Mariner, maybe the V8’s brushed metal will look better. The smoked taillights remind me of a Pontiac. I like the new V6 wheels though. Parking sensors on the front are in the painted section now, which makes them stand out more. Nice to see the bar in the center on the V6 is now gone, was never a big fan of that and always wondered why VW designed it that way. Although with a front license plate (required here in OR) and a darker color (like Offroad Gray), it’s not as noticeable. The line between the front bumper and quarter panel isn’t as “integrated” on the T2, it kind of stands out.
I also see that the V6 doesn’t get the color MFI, I thought maybe it was going to be standard on all of them. I prefer the silver rings around the turn indicators as well. Center console area doesn’t appear to have changed at all except for the “Econ” button now says “AC”. TMPS is now there, no headlight washers though. Is the carpeting different?

I noticed that the sticker states 280hp for the 3.6. Wasn’t it 276 for 07?
I think most will be hard pressed to tell the difference out on the road, especially in states like mine (OR) that require front plates, which will cover up most of that chrome anyway.

Shabbis:
That MFI is a function of whether there's a Nav or not (whatever package that is). Right now, it appears they haven't delivered any Touaregs with Navs. I was at HM, and the two they have don't have Navs. Also, the V8 gets a brushed silver fascia, and the V6 gets a chrome appearing one. The wheels on the V8 are beautiful. I was in the market for a V6--in fact wanted the white one on HM's lot, but think I'll wait till the V8s with Nav are available.
Lastly, I never had a front plate on my Touareg, nor do I have one on my Audi now. It's never been an issue (other than when my son gets his license... they said whatever car he takes the test in must have a front plate.)


----------



## spikeital (May 21, 2001)

*Re: 2008 Touareg at US Dealers Now - Post Which Dealers (captainburg)*

Bernardsville, VW has one 08 FSI V6 on the lot.


----------



## bosswhlr (Jun 4, 2007)

*Re: 2008 Touareg at US Dealers Now - Post Which Dealers (TURBO PAUL)*

Nice pictures, placed an order for an 08 in white gold last week. Had no idea what the color looked like, dealers have no color info. Like the color--------------


----------



## TREGinginCO (Jan 4, 2004)

*Re: 2008 Touareg at US Dealers Now - Post Which Dealers (bosswhlr)*

Kudos to VW for doing a more "finished" job with the exhaust on the V6


----------



## captainburg (Oct 19, 2005)

*Re: 2008 Touareg at US Dealers Now - Post Which Dealers (TREGinginCO)*

I like the nose on the 04 to o6 better and that chrome on the front is made of thin plastic


----------



## PhilGood (Jan 21, 2004)

Wonder how it'll look if the chrome on the front is painted black (like to MKV GTI)...


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: (PhilGood)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PhilGood* »_Wonder how it'll look if the chrome on the front is painted black (like to MKV GTI)...

Even more ugly. Paint it body color.


----------



## PAULLLLLIN (Mar 29, 2007)

*Re: (spockcat)*

I love the new front end just the way it is http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## V10 (Nov 15, 2004)

*Re: 2008 Touareg at US Dealers Now - Post Which Dealers (TURBO PAUL)*

Thanks Turbo Paul for the great pictures http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Can you take a picture of the rear seat folded and how it differs in internal construction from the previous?


----------



## tregv6tdi (May 28, 2007)

very nice pictures and a very nice color. Enjoy it and Thank you for the pics. I would love to see more detailed pics of all of the interior. 
thanks


----------



## TURBO PAUL (Mar 20, 2002)

*Re: 2008 Touareg at US Dealers Now - Post Which Dealers (V10)*


_Quote, originally posted by *V10* »_Thanks Turbo Paul for the great pictures http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Can you take a picture of the rear seat folded and how it differs in internal construction from the previous?










_Quote, originally posted by *tregv6tdi* »_very nice pictures and a very nice color. Enjoy it and Thank you for the pics. I would love to see more detailed pics of all of the interior. 
thanks 

I'll try to remember the camera tomorrow, and try to get better interior shots, but it's hard to get them on sunny days.....


----------



## toddm1234 (Oct 5, 2003)

*Re: 2008 Touareg at US Dealers Now - Post Which Dealers (TURBO PAUL)*

Hi Can you post some pics of the new Sat radio in action.. want to see how it lists sat channels. 
Thanks


----------



## tregv6tdi (May 28, 2007)

*Re: 2008 Touareg at US Dealers Now - Post Which Dealers (toddm1234)*

ok thank you.







http://forums.vwvortex.com/zer...23178#


----------



## DCC (Oct 12, 2000)

*Re: 2008 Touareg at US Dealers Now - Post Which Dealers (tregv6tdi)*

Saw a '08 Touareg on the freeway today...I believe it was a silver exterior (not sure what the white gold looks like yet...).
As much as people have said about the rear tinted lights...I really didn't care for it that much...I thought it gave the rear view of the car (on the freeway) a very dark and muted look. I guess its great if you are looking for the 'stealth' look...but this SUV ain't small mind you to begin with.
I really like the front lights and the trim around the fog lights...


----------



## a4b630 (Nov 8, 2005)

*Re: 2008 Touareg at US Dealers Now - Post Which Dealers (DCC)*

4 2008s are at the West Houston, two out which were coming of the truck as I came by, still "wrapped"








2 base V6, 1 base V8, I didn't check the other one.
Matte grille looked really nice in person and I also liked the base anthracite interior trim.
Also, the 2008 "brochures" come with a dvd.
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 14, 2005)

*Re: 2008 Touareg at US Dealers Now - Post Which Dealers (a4b630)*

Alaska Gray V6 and a Galapagos V8 in stock. I love the new front end, and the updated MFI.


----------



## Chameleon2 (Feb 18, 2002)

1 ea Galapagos w/beige leather V6's at Frema Motors, Goldsboro and National VW in Jacksonville, NC.
stay away from National VW....slimy


----------



## cmoneyg60 (May 19, 2002)

*Re: 2008 Touareg at US Dealers Now - Post Which Dealers (Chameleon2)*

Two 08's here at minuteman VW in Bedford mass.
both V6's http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## DZD (Mar 25, 2007)

*Re: 2008 Touareg at US Dealers Now - Post Which Dealers (cmoneyg60)*

2 V6's and a V8 @ Boardwalk VW in Richardson, TX. Didn't get a chance to drive (the V8 didn't have air suspension).
Can anyone comment on the new DynaAudio? Is it a noticeable improvement?
Thanks.


----------



## TURBO PAUL (Mar 20, 2002)

*Re: 2008 Touareg at US Dealers Now - Post Which Dealers (DZD)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DZD* »_2 V6's and a V8 @ Boardwalk VW in Richardson, TX. Didn't get a chance to drive (the V8 didn't have air suspension).
Can anyone comment on the new DynaAudio? Is it a noticeable improvement?
Thanks.

There is no comparison from the Dynaudio to the standard audio, if you love music, Dynaudio is awesome.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 14, 2005)

*Re: 2008 Touareg at US Dealers Now - Post Which Dealers (TURBO PAUL)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TURBO PAUL* »_
There is no comparison from the Dynaudio to the standard audio, if you love music, Dynaudio is awesome.









X2. I never took the time to really sit down with it until a Vortex member wanted it on his Eos. The only CD that I thought would work that I had was the Starwars Episode I soundtrack, and lets just say that between upgraded audio and the base, there is no comparison. If there is a bone in your body that enjoys music, you'll love it. Hearing a full orchestra come through Dynaudio is fantastic.


----------



## chickdr (Nov 28, 2003)

*Re: 2008 Touareg at US Dealers Now - Post Which Dealers (V10)*


_Quote, originally posted by *V10* »_Can you take a picture of the rear seat folded and how it differs in internal construction from the previous?









Does it fold differently now? I never understood who designed the T-reg's back seat in the first place as it is completely ridiculous. I could never put the seat down on my first try. Always had to stop and move the passenger forward so there was hardly room for a passenger to fit before there was enough room to put it down. They really need to get together with Audi and use the Q7's system which is how the T-reg should have been from the start.


----------



## chickdr (Nov 28, 2003)

*Re: 2008 Touareg at US Dealers Now - Post Which Dealers (deademeat)*


_Quote, originally posted by *deademeat* »_ The time/date display is OK, but I missed the gear indicator display.

Are you sure there was no gear indicator display? On our Q7 it is different than our T-reg, but still there. I would be surprised if the nixed it since the tranny still has the manual mode. How would you know what gear you were in?


----------



## SUVW (Jan 29, 2004)

*Re: 2008 Touareg at US Dealers Now - Post Which Dealers (chickdr)*

Does anyone have a real E.T.A. of the '08s w/ Navs in them?
None of the current inventory I've seen sports one.


----------



## sciencegeek (Oct 26, 2003)

*Re: 2008 Touareg at US Dealers Now - Post Which Dealers (SUVW)*

considering going back to a Touareg?


----------



## SUVW (Jan 29, 2004)

*Re: 2008 Touareg at US Dealers Now - Post Which Dealers (sciencegeek)*

I've been considering it for quite some time.
The question was whether to go for an '07 loaded V6 or wait for the '08s. Now I see while I was always OK with the V6s power, the V8s fascia (brushed on the V8 vs. polished on the V6) and wheels on the '08 really appeal to me.
Still, I have to get out of my Infiniti lease without taking too much of a bath.


----------



## TURBO PAUL (Mar 20, 2002)

*Re: 2008 Touareg at US Dealers Now - Post Which Dealers (SUVW)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SUVW* »_Does anyone have a real E.T.A. of the '08s w/ Navs in them?
None of the current inventory I've seen sports one.

Well, there are dozens of V6's Navi's in the US now, and more coming. As for V8 Navi's, they are a little rarer, only three available ones in the US now, more awaiting production. If you want a V8, best to just order yourself one.










_Modified by TURBO PAUL at 11:13 AM 6-19-2007_


----------



## SUVW (Jan 29, 2004)

*Re: 2008 Touareg at US Dealers Now - Post Which Dealers (TURBO PAUL)*

Thanks... I am assuming you meant models with Navs.
No rush for me. Herzog Meier said they should have some in by August.
I am still not sure if the higher cost of an '08 is worth the difference between the two models. Depends on what factory incentives they have at that particular time, I guess.


----------



## tr.:R (May 5, 2007)

v10 tdi at clear lake vw. sienna interior. sooooo hot.


----------



## TURBO PAUL (Mar 20, 2002)

*Re: 2008 Touareg at US Dealers Now - Post Which Dealers (SUVW)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SUVW* »_Thanks... I am assuming you meant models with Navs.
No rush for me. Herzog Meier said they should have some in by August.
I am still not sure if the higher cost of an '08 is worth the difference between the two models. Depends on what factory incentives they have at that particular time, I guess.


Yup, I meant Navi Touaregs, and corrected my post.


----------



## Cave Creek Alt Fueler (Feb 20, 2007)

*Re: (tr.:R)*

A
_Quote, originally posted by *tr.:R* »_v10 tdi at clear lake vw. sienna interior. sooooo hot. 


Really, a 2008 TDI????? 
My local dealer thought pricing wouldn't be available until November and delivery until March......
Anyone else know of 2008 V10 TDI's available???!?!? I am drooling here.... I want to find one before common sense returns and talk myself out of spending that much $$$ for a vehicle.


----------



## SUVW (Jan 29, 2004)

*Re: 2008 Touareg at US Dealers Now - Post Which Dealers (TURBO PAUL)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TURBO PAUL* »_
Yup, I meant Navi Touaregs, and corrected my post.









Thanks... tempting. But with the great money factor on '07s it's even more tempting. I have been test driving a white loaded V6 (all but Bi-Xs, really), and it's such a nice step up from my former '04 V6. It's in my driveway, and probably will be a permanent fixture there, after tomorrow.


----------



## SUVW (Jan 29, 2004)

*Re: 2008 Touareg at US Dealers Now - Post Which Dealers (SUVW)*

For those of you who dig wheels, I think you're going to like the OEM jobs on the '08 V8.


----------



## KPZerone (Sep 1, 2003)

Does anyone know if there is any 2008 V6 VRT available in the SF bay area? I'd like to try and buy one but can't find any dealer with it..


----------



## mech888 (Oct 1, 2006)

WHY does the money factor have to be so damn high on the 07 rabbits. I went to try and lease one today and its all but impossible. Its actually no more than 500 more over 3 years to lease a 20k wolfsburg jetta than it is to lease a 15500 base rabbit. WTF. Any ideas?


----------



## CA Touareg (Feb 1, 2007)

VW doesn't need to offer good rates on Rabbits because they sell themselves. Most top sellers do not have good rates. We leased an 07 2dr for $258 a month with $600 down. The sticker price was $17,100 but we paid $15,800 because we supplied the dealer with computers and gave them a great deal so they returned the favor. 
I know you can lease a better equiped Jetta for the same monthly payment but we really wanted the Rabbit. My son loves it. I drive it all the time because he doesn't use it much and it saves us a bundle in fuel plus keeps the miles off the Touareg. 



_Modified by CA Touareg at 10:16 PM 6-22-2007_


----------



## Diablonyc2 (Apr 23, 2006)

I really like the new Blind spot Sensor noted on the VW 2008 website http://www.volkswagen.com/vwcm....html (under safety). 
I wonder if the US will get this feature -- I wish the modified mirrors were an option here too.


----------



## buccsmf1 (Feb 24, 2004)

*Re: 2008 Touareg at US Dealers Now - Post Which Dealers (TURBO PAUL)*


































2008 v8 galapagos with sienna interior. I believe its got every option except the locking rear differential.
First impressions

Good...
-great power!!!
-amazing interior (of of the most impressive i've seen)
-drives great
- air suspension is great!!! (had to load some ceiling fans into the car, helped to be able to practially put the car on the pavement)
-love the 4 zone climate control
-treg 2 facelift makes a big differnce and the wheels are great too (19s)
bad... (things a 60 thousand dollar car should have)
-no electronically tilting steering wheel
-no one touch up windows... this is pathetic and embarrasing for this car
-the placement of the ipod plug in sucks, can't carge and play at the same time unless you want your armrest open
Thats really about it though, overall I like the car alot, can't wait till I get past the break-in period and i can see how it does offroad!


----------



## SUVW (Jan 29, 2004)

*Re: 2008 Touareg at US Dealers Now - Post Which Dealers (buccsmf1)*

Makes no sense to me.
I have the tilt wheel and the one button up and down in my '07 V6. Why wouldn't they include it in the new one? 
Yes, the Ipod jack isn't the best location. But it's better than not having it at all, as was the case in earlier models.
Great looking Touareg. Jury's still out for me on the headlights and the fascia, but hands down those are the best OEM wheels on any Touareg I've ever seen.
How's that new MFI?


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: 2008 Touareg at US Dealers Now - Post Which Dealers (buccsmf1)*


_Quote, originally posted by *buccsmf1* »_ 
-no electronically tilting steering wheel
-no one touch up windows... this is pathetic and embarrasing for this car


Does it now have a mechanical tilt function? Your wheel looks to be adjusted down and to the back. 
I am pretty sure I have one touch up on my '04. It would be surprising that they would have gotten rid of it on the '08 unless there was a safety issue that VWOA faced recently.


----------



## chickdr (Nov 28, 2003)

Kind of like our Q7. It is a premium model with an MSRP of 56K and it does not come with the electric steering column. The only way to get the power column is to buy the V8. VW/Audi seems to keep decontenting even though they tout the "added" features of the Toureg 2...


----------



## buccsmf1 (Feb 24, 2004)

*Re: 2008 Touareg at US Dealers Now - Post Which Dealers (spockcat)*

ya its a mechanical one now, and ya I don't understand why they would have gotten rid of the one-touch up windows, weird germans....


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 14, 2005)

*Re: (KPZerone)*


_Quote, originally posted by *KPZerone* »_Does anyone know if there is any 2008 V6 VRT available in the SF bay area? I'd like to try and buy one but can't find any dealer with it..

I have a couple of Touareg2's in stock, and one VR6. Let me know if I can help you out, as I have Vortex pricing set up.


----------



## motap (Jul 19, 2003)

*Re: ([email protected])*

Any dealers with 08 TDI's yet?


----------



## TURBO PAUL (Mar 20, 2002)

*Re: (motap)*


_Quote, originally posted by *motap* »_Any dealers with 08 TDI's yet?

The VW system lists 1 in the country, and 16 more on the way, and all are marked as sold orders. There are no available V10's in the system at this time.


----------



## motap (Jul 19, 2003)

*Re: (TURBO PAUL)*

well at least I know they are available to order, going to go test drive a V8 tommorow and see how the rest of the truck is.


----------



## maczrool (Apr 28, 2004)

*Re: (motap)*

Anybody know if it's practical to replace either the instrument cluster with an '08 color model or the stereo with Dynaudio components? Would these be drop in replacements? 
I have an '04 V8 which I really like, but am adding DVD nav. which I have read will require a new amp anyway, so it seems I might as well go for the Dynaudio one if possible. I would also like a color MFI in the new style. Currently I have only the small monochrome one.
Thanks,
Stu


----------



## fincher (Jan 5, 2004)

Why are most of the V8s available now are either Alaska Gray or Galapagos? is it stricky due to the fact each is a new color?
I'm interested seeing a V8 + technology package in either White Gold or Alaska Gray. I've driven the V8 Alaska Gray with Sienna interior but I prefer the Anthracite. I also drove a V6 Galapagos with 19s.
So, are there any other V8 configs sitting in Houston waiting to be sent to the Central Region?


----------



## DCC (Oct 12, 2000)

*Re: 2008 Touareg at US Dealers Now - Post Which Dealers (V10)*

2008 V10 at Archer VW in Houston
Black on Beige
Fully loaded at 76,850


----------



## TREGinginCO (Jan 4, 2004)

*Re: 2008 Touareg at US Dealers Now - Post Which Dealers (DCC)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DCC* »_2008 V10 at Archer VW in Houston
Black on Beige
Fully loaded at 76,850









Are you sure it's an 08 and that it's a V10?


----------



## DCC (Oct 12, 2000)

*Re: 2008 Touareg at US Dealers Now - Post Which Dealers (TREGinginCO)*

Yes its an '08 (new front end, new dark taillights)...it had the following options:
2 packages (one was the technology package)
Locking diff
Trailer hitch
19" wheels (I think thay are standard now...no pricing line on the sticker)
Looks good IMO


----------



## TURBO PAUL (Mar 20, 2002)

*Re: (fincher)*


_Quote, originally posted by *fincher* »_Why are most of the V8s available now are either Alaska Gray or Galapagos? is it stricky due to the fact each is a new color?
I'm interested seeing a V8 + technology package in either White Gold or Alaska Gray. I've driven the V8 Alaska Gray with Sienna interior but I prefer the Anthracite. I also drove a V6 Galapagos with 19s.
So, are there any other V8 configs sitting in Houston waiting to be sent to the Central Region?

The reason you see what you see is only because that is what the dealers ahve ordered. It up to us, and of course, just like me, many have ordered the new colors to try them out. 
The are no Touaregs showing for the Central Region in those two colors with the Technologie Package. The only one in dealer stock at this time in in Austin TX, it's AG with beige interior. There's a WG with anthracite heading for Daytona Beach, FL, and eight more on order for the USA market, just none for your area......sorry.


----------



## Cave Creek Alt Fueler (Feb 20, 2007)

*Re: (TURBO PAUL)*

Re: 2008 TDI T2 at Archer VW in Texas
Spoke with dealer. Vehicle is for a customer who was having extreme trouble with an 05 egg. VWofA is replacing w/ 08 TDI. How's that for Customer Service? Lucky SOB.








So... independent confirmation of an actual 08 TDI in the states, unfortunately, not for sale.


----------



## DCC (Oct 12, 2000)

*Re: (Cave Creek Alt Fueler)*

VW Customer Service is great in this case...But I believe that he is paying the difference between the full buy-back price of the '05 and the selling price of the '08


----------



## NewGolf1999 (Jul 13, 2007)

*Re: 2008 Touareg at US Dealers Now - Post Which Dealers (TURBO PAUL)*

Folks,
How is it possible that a V6 Touareg 2 can be had with Sienna seats? I cannot build one like this on vw.com What gives?








By the same token, when I build a V6 with the basic luxury package, the web site specifies 3-memory seat feature for the driver's seat. Yet, the V6 T2s that I have seen with the luxury package do not have the 3-memory dirvers seat.
Could it be that these things are early production kinks that will be ironed out over time?
Kind regards,
Dimitri


----------

